# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Beginner Classical

## FlimFlam

I'm about a month into my mandolin playing and things are going really well! I come from a background of cello, bass and some guitar playing so the tiny-ness of the mandolin took some getting used to, but it actually feels more natural than when I was learning any other instrument.

I have an instructor that I see every other week which has been super helpful. He's given me a bit of basic bluegrass and Irish stuff to work on, but I want to become proficient at classical as well. I absolutely LOVE Chris Thile's album of his renditions of Bach Sonatas and Partitas, and while I'm obviously not there yet I'd like to be able to practice some classical in these early stages of learning the instrument.

Anyone have recommendations for specific pieces to play? Something that would have readily available sheet music would be preferred. Thanks for any input!

----------


## derbex

Try this thread ; http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...usic-Song-Book

If you want a classical method then I and a few others are working through Silvio Ranieri's one, or Marilyn Mair's more up to date book.

----------

crisscross, 

violmando

----------


## crisscross

I'm one of the few others, derbex mentioned, and I really recommend the Ranieri method.
The first volume is entirely in the first position and you really work on your tremolo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGklSZHB600

In addition to  the 18th century book I recommended from Astute Music's catalogue in the other thread, they have a number of beginner/lower intermediate books, for instance Hugh Boyd's Signposts https://www.astute-music.com/store/p...ugh_Boyde.html

or Alison Stephen's 6 Episodes https://www.astute-music.com/store/p..._Stephens.html

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## fumblefour

As a beginner, I am doing the Artistworks Classical mandolin course with Caterina Lichtenberg, which is great. But I am also having a lot of fun with Allan Alexander's books of Renaissance and Medieval music arranged for mandolin. I guess a lot of people here might regard them as too simple/easy, especially if like you they already play other instruments; but many of the pieces are really quite delightful, and it's good practice for sight reading. 

http://www.guitarandlute.com/renaissance_mandolin.html

----------


## JeffD

This is really good. Really great as in introduction and nickel tour of the territory, as well as stuff to work on.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...ring+classical

----------


## esintong

> I'm one of the few others, derbex mentioned, and I really recommend the Ranieri method.
> The first volume is entirely in the first position and you really work on your tremolo.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGklSZHB600
> 
> In addition to  the 18th century book I recommended from Astute Music's catalogue in the other thread, they have a number of beginner/lower intermediate books, for instance Hugh Boyd's Signposts https://www.astute-music.com/store/p...olo%29_by_Hughcascodes/_Boyde.html
> 
> or Alison Stephen's 6 Episodes https://www.astute-music.com/store/p..._Stephens.html


I have an old Gibson F-Mando, but I very rarely play it. I really should take it for a spin more often, though 

Unfortunately, that´s all I can add, other than my (probably well known) standpoint on imports in general which you didn´t ask for 

BTW, how was the MusikMesse. I didn´t make it this time out, but next year we gonna have a beer or 2. I mean, where´s the harm in negotiations with a guitar manufacturer

----------


## wildpikr

> I'm about a month into my mandolin playing and things are going really well! I come from a background of cello, bass and some guitar playing so the tiny-ness of the mandolin took some getting used to, but it actually feels more natural than when I was learning any other instrument.
> 
> I have an instructor that I see every other week which has been super helpful. He's given me a bit of basic bluegrass and Irish stuff to work on, but I want to become proficient at classical as well. I absolutely LOVE Chris Thile's album of his renditions of Bach Sonatas and Partitas, and while I'm obviously not there yet I'd like to be able to practice some classical in these early stages of learning the instrument.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for specific pieces to play? Something that would have readily available sheet music would be preferred. Thanks for any input!


Here's something to try:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pu...s_001743.shtml

Hope this helps. :Coffee: 

Oops...didn't notice the thread date before my reply...mea culpa.

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Bouree 1 from Cello Suite 3 by J. S. Bach is accessible and often played on the mandolin.

----------


## Louise NM

The Mel Bay website has a number of books of classical mandolin pieces. John Goodin has published one of pieces by Telemann. The difficulty varies, so it is a book you could learn from for a long time.

----------

John Goodin

----------


## Phil Vinyard

I'll vouch for John Goodin's stuff. Spent a delightful evening tonight on the screened in porch playing his Playford for Mandolin book on my octave.

----------


## Carl23

Reviving this thread with an additional question:

After working through various method books, what are some good "starter pieces" for beginners.

C

----------


## mandolinruletheearth

Kewl, just switched over myself from playing classical guitar and upright bass. I am enjoying working myself through the learning the instrument. I am farely quick study, I have the Cristofraro Method book that I plowing myself through. I eventually want to merge my classical playing with playing jazz as well. So the adventure is fun big time

----------


## Jim Imhoff

August Watters has an excellent Classical Mandolin book with some historical background along with technical advice and exercises. there is an accompanying video you can access with the book's code.

----------


## Carl23

> I eventually want to merge my classical playing with playing jazz as well. So the adventure is fun big time


Same.

 :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Stueve

> Reviving this thread with an additional question:
> 
> After working through various method books, what are some good "starter pieces" for beginners.
> 
> C


Bach Cello Suites.

----------

